# 2004 Norcar Halloween Classic



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys,

The 2004 Halloween Classic will be held October 8th, 9th, and 10th, of 2004. This years race is being held a little bit earlier in the month to ensure the best possible turnout due to the Electric on-road wolds being held in Florida and the Chicago Hobby show later in the month. We will be posting an entry form soon. Please stay tuned to this forum for all the news and info you can use regarding the 2004 NORCAR Halloween Classic. 

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann
Chris Goetz


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

So who's coming?:thumbsup: 

Jim:freak:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Can't wait to get back there. Do you know when you are going to start your normal racing season back up?

If you haven't been to the Gate yet it is well worth the trip!!!

Brian


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words Brian. Is this Brian Anthony? Our regular schedule for the fall season is on our web site www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. Check it out. 


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

bean's my hero said:


> Thanks for the kind words Brian. Is this Brian Anthony? Our regular schedule for the fall season is on our web site www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. Check it out.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



ummm....ummm....does my last name really matter? hehehehe

But yes and as long as no ROAR officals are around I won't cause any trouble. Did you know that there are no on-road reps on the Excomm? Sorry shameless plug.

Brian Anthony


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jimmy and Chris-will all the 2003 rules apply for this years Halloween Classic-like spec motor, weight, body height and etc....

Thanks guys,
Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

*NORCAR In Full Effect, Y'all*

Alas,

After much planning, we are pleased to formally announce the running of 2nd annual Halloween Cassic here at The Gate. If you were with us last year, this needs little introduction. Regardless, here are some of the details.

- October 8, 9, 10
- Rocket round qualifying (four rounds)
- New Epic ROAR Stock handout motors (two per class)
- Personal transponders required
- Pit tables will be provided
- All ROAR rules will apply

The intensity is already growing among locals, and frequenters of The Gate, to find out who this fall's hot shoes will be in Cleveland. We are limiting the event to 150 racers, so please download one of the linked documents (below) and promptly, print, complete, and return it along with your entry fees to the address provided.

As always, feel free to hit us up with any and all questions that you may have. 

Cheers,

Chris - [email protected]

Jim - [email protected]

Acrobat File
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/04ClassicEntry.pdf

or

Word File
http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.co...n Classic.doc


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey Guys,

The confirmed entry list for the 2004 Halloween Classic is posted on our website and can be view at: http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/classic.html

We are getting entries in every day so if you haven't sent your's in, better start thinking about it. 

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey Guys,


Just a little added insentive. All 1/12th Scale Stock entries will receive a free pair of tires coutesy of Parma International. Again, Parma Internation has comitted to give every 1/12th scale stock entrant one pair of tires, for FREE. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I was wondering when are you going to update the entry list? just want to make sure you received mine thanks


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Where can I find the cleveland indoor champs entry form???


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey Guys,

I'm not sure what is take our web guy so long to get the update done. He might have gone out of town. But anyways here is all the people who I have received an entry for from. 

Thanks,
Jim





Arnold,​​David​

Bartos,​​Bud​

Bella,​​Al​

Bvenano,​​Juan​Chambers, Eric​

Dibb,​​Jen​

Giacalone,​​Cory​

Giacalone,​​Dan​Goetz, Chris​

Herrmann,​​Jim​Holman, Jesse​

Huang,​​Ray​

Johnson,​​Brad​

Koch,​​Brian​

Prostek,​​Josh​

Rasnake,​​Dave​

Sarquis,​​Jiam​

Sobottka,​​Stephen​

Storey, *B*​​lake ​

Sydor,​​Bill​

Tortorice,​​John​

Vessell,​​Rick​


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Im glad im on their thanks alot for the update Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey Guys,

If you are planning on running the Halloween Classic it would be great if you could send in your entry forms a.s.a.p. The sooner I get them, the easier it is on me. So if you know your coming please do me a favor and send in that form.:thumbsup: 

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

what is the deadline for the halloween classic entry form to be in


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Oct. 1st, no if's, and's, or but's about it!

Jim


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Halloween Classic!*

Hey Guys,

The Classic is just two weeks away. I know there are several people out there that have not signed upand I know intend on coming to the event. You need to send in the entry form SOON. Late fees will be charged to every form received after Oct 1st. That is RECEIVED after OCT 1, Not postmarked. I must receive the entry before Oct. 1st to avoid the late fee. So if your one of those people who haven't sent in your entry, Do it now! 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Jim, I was looking at the entry list and didn't see my name. I sent the entry last Thursday, 9/16. Did you receive it, yet?

David Lee
Greenwood, IN


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Jim, you don't need to reply. I got the answer and thanks for updating the entry list.


----------

